# I GOT THE FIRST EDITION OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE JAN 1977



## www.c-onemusic.com (Mar 15, 2012)

I WANT TO KNO IF THERE IS A PRICE ON THAT??


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

$10 shipped


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

You mean edition right?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

a few years back they reprinted that issue out and gave it way. my advice put it on ebay for 800 bucks see if someone from japan bids on it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

dameon said:


> a few years back they reprinted that issue out and gave it way. my advice put it on ebay for 800 bucks SEE IF SOMEONE FROM JAPAN BIDS ON IT


Now that is MEAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I lol'd


----------



## www.c-onemusic.com (Mar 15, 2012)

YA MY BAD BRO EDITION..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You need to look at the texture of the magazine, because the reprints that they did, really messed up the originals price. I have two of them that I bought prior to the re-issue. Completely different feel and look also.


----------



## www.c-onemusic.com (Mar 15, 2012)

HOW CAN I TELL?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chum Lee will buy it, he's on here


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

What's a "Tare"?:dunno:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

The reprints were about a inch smaller than the original magazine


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

IF ITS REAL E THE FIRST ADDITION, IM SURE YOU CAN CELL IT PRETTY QUICK. PM SEND


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Take it to pawn stars


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pm scent!! :nicoderm:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like the price says $ 1,00 ill give you 5 times that amount . :$


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> What's a "Tare"?:dunno:


 For example "Tare" referrers to the gross weight of an object prior to adding weight to said object.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> For example "Tare" referrers to the gross weight of an object prior to adding weight to said object.


:rofl:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

you can tell by the way it tastes


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

One of the pages has a different color border or background or some shit.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the biggest giveaway. I think the reprint is the same size as the same magazine you find today because it had to fit in the plastic wrap sold in the stores. Also, the first mags were sheets of paper printed out, folded, and center stapled, they did not trim the edges, so the center pages stepped out further than the outside pages. Looks like a reprint. There used to be a pic floating around showing the difference



GROUNDSHAKER said:


> The reprints were about a inch smaller than the original magazine


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lol if thats what you're tryna sale in that pic it's a reprint. lolz. I have 2 or 3 of em myself. Consider it toilet paper.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I got one of those, infact the editor of Lowrider magazine at the time mail it to me and I think a few others here on layitlow when some of us subscribers didnt get them in the mail but the stores did. I should ebay mine for 800  haha


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Caddys 83 said:


> I got one of those, infact the editor of Lowrider magazine at the time mail it to me and I think a few others here on layitlow when some of us subscribers didnt get them in the mail but the stores did. I should ebay mine for 800  haha


Sorta the same thing happened to me. I bought one in the store as soon as I seen it, it came with the 25th anniverary edition (lime green backgroudn with burgandy/purple glasshouse ont he cover and silver borders), then when I got home there was one in the mail, then my homie wanted one so I called LRM told them I never got my issue (all you have to do if you have a subscription and they'll mail you another one for free, did it a few times on purpose and accident), and he never picked it up so... I now have 3.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sorta the *same thing happened to me*. I bought one in the store as soon as I seen it, it came with the 25th anniverary edition (lime green backgroudn with burgandy/purple glasshouse ont he cover and silver borders), then when I got home there was one in the mail, then my homie wanted one so I called LRM told them I never got my issue (all you have to do if you have a subscription and they'll mail you another one for free, did it a few times on purpose and accident), and he never picked it up so... I now have 3.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 493524


Haters gonna hate. Don't be mad I made off wit teh free toilet paper...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone know who the lady on the cover is?
Ive always wondered that.
:dunno:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

THE REAL OG COPY IS IN AZTLAN


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

No subscribers got them, I was pissed. I called the service number and they sent both right away. 



Caddys 83 said:


> I got one of those, infact the editor of Lowrider magazine at the time mail it to me and I think a few others here on layitlow when some of us subscribers didnt get them in the mail but the stores did. I should ebay mine for 800  haha


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

1SEXY80 said:


> Does anyone know who the lady on the cover is?
> Ive always wondered that.
> :dunno:


NOE'S MOM


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> NOE'S MOM


good one.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lowlowlow said:


> No subscribers got them, I was pissed. I called the service number and they sent both right away.


I never received anything and been subscribing since '97

Anyone with an extra they want to sell, pm me


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

robledos mom?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> NOE'S MOM


DAMNIT...:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I see you guys beat me with the Noes Mom remark :cheesy:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> I see you guys beat me with the Noes Mom remark :cheesy:


she gets around ese


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> she gets around ese


just pulled out. who wants her next?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

previously posted, story goes, Sunny saved about 25 of the 1st original issues. I think for his nephew to pay for college. Years later they were being offered for sale. Came with a heavy paper like folder and a signed letter stating is was an original. 

I am looking for the repro if anyone has nice copy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> she gets around ese


Say word:cheesy:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> Take it to pawn stars


:roflmao:let me call a buddy of mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bigjoe82 said:


> :roflmao:let me call a buddy of mine.


:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

any other way the tell the difference ? I have a og copy at my house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chino81 said:


> any other way the tell the difference ? I have a og copy at my house


someone mentioned that the original was a little smaller than the reproduced. i have several reproduced issues but to find them in bins of magazines would be a chore since i have a crapload of hot rod, super chevy, Car-toons, Lowrider Magazine, etc. magazines.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Put a match to it the original wont burn


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hydros said:


> previously posted, story goes, Sunny saved about 25 of the 1st original issues. I think for his nephew to pay for college. Years later they were being offered for sale. Came with a heavy paper like folder and a signed letter stating is was an original.
> 
> I am looking for the repro if anyone has nice copy.


 Still looking for the reprint.



R.I.P. Sunny


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

bam.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lowrider-Ma...rint-SEALED-/291553873176?hash=item43e1f70d18


----------

